# Is this related to a virus threat?



## Bexley55 (Jul 6, 2019)

Whenever I open Edge and click on an article a blank page opens sometimes. I copied the address of the blank page and tried to find info on it but got no results. You have any idea what is going on?The address I copied for the blank page is:

hxxps://c-3sux78kvnkay76x24gvox2ezghuurgx2eius.g01.msn.com/g00/3_c-3ccc.syt.ius_/c-3SUXKVNKAY76x24nzzvyx3ax2fx2fgvo.zghuurg.iusx2f7.8x2fpyutx2fsyt-sytx2fx78kiussktjgzouty.tuzole-iroiqx3fgvv.zevkx3djkyqzuvx26gvv.gvoqkex3d25285709483i57h774i3k6ji5l8g0kh6615lkgk5x26x78kyvutyk.ojx3d__j36khk66221g87k22ll67g144j109914__304g4g74182kl69751154509945727i7x26x78kyvutyk.ykyyoutx3db8_33hih35kjl5k7kg61636ii6gj18kl836_l4g30687-k75g-0168-hgl9-ki9k72h05188-zaiz0767j8i_7128087702_7128087702_ITgcpmEWx78x78y-MQCt-wpV1UZV9mKmGYmMSUKHUPMqJqJh2m1O0x78iFAOOLCGHm9Gyx26ozks.ojx3dx253Kx253KB7x253Kx253K-9354005096195475259x253Kx253KvbstQ-NCJ5YJTkODw5ujrrvL-IEftI37FLHf87CJrpfZdbGtR8cwgi0SefX3aJ02mp9qAqhY9LnkrHztyoPB2SnqJFXFffOwJuhT2x78CsIVJ-pC9aN2pTPSDWkmY2HTlacH01a56JYu9g_hh-c-D9X8k_XiHYoFUe5kUUgWGNP2fCAkG5pcwG05NQtvyWtK6OvbnNQwURiw1ERJ5DRmVfytplKex78PPKbiUTeVhMHNubDllqtPYsmTHg20aRD0S80QEa7pHe7w0GcSx78fpkJGWJbGx26ozks.zevkx3dvnuzux26yomx3d2i171lg5668l7i4j1j31994j010i55ii2h4jjkh1011kx26x78kjox78x3dnzzvyx259Gx258Lx258Lznx78uchgiqnoyzux78e.iusx258Lcusgt-x78goyky-nkx78-inorj-gsutm-corj-hkgyzy-86-ekgx78y-rgzkx78-znoy-ngvvktyx258Lx259Lazs_yuax78ikx259Jzghuurgx2582azs_igsvgomtx259JGizo-ZHN-GY-IZ-Eax78o-Iuyzkg-Zovvo8-AY_YGLKx2582azs_skjoasx259Jivix2582azs_iutzktzx259JCusgtx258HXgoykyx258HNkx78x258HInorjx258HGsutmx258HCorjx258HHkgyzyx25818Ix258H86x258HEkgx78yx258HRgzkx78x258HZnoyx258HNgvvktyx2582azs_zkx78sx259Jsyt-syt_$/$/$/$/$?i10c.ua=5







Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4771 CPU @ 3.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 12193 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4600, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 913 GB (718 GB Free); D: 15 GB (1 GB Free); K: 931 GB (80 GB Free);
Motherboard: Hewlett-Packard, 2AF7
Antivirus: Norton Security, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

First, there's a bit of a contradiction in your opening comments. You say "whenever" which means "all the time" and then you say "sometimes" so does it occur every time or only sometimes?

Secondly, please do not post live links to potentially malicious websites. I've made the link unclickable until we determine the source.

Finally, do you use the site Course Hero (coursehero.com) to access course study material?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It appears legitimate as the domain msn.com is mentioned in the link but could be ad-related. Try clearing the browser history, cache and cookies and see if that helps. Make sure you know all of your passwords before deleting the cookies as you will have to log into sites again.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Do you have any ad blocking extensions? Try disabling it temporarily, because that link could be considered an advert ?


----------



## Bexley55 (Jul 6, 2019)

Every time I click on Edge it *always* opens to My Feed. This page contains many articles that I can click on to read. When I click on an article to read, the article will sometimes open and will sometimes not open. Each time it does not open there is an address in the address bar that is identical or very similar to the one I sent you. I never heard of Course Hero until I read it in your response.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try my suggestion?


----------



## Bexley55 (Jul 6, 2019)

I do have Ad Block. I set it to: Don't run on pages on this domain.
Time will tell if this works. I will let you know either way.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I do believe it's advertisements being partiall blocked but please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bexley55 (Jul 6, 2019)

It now appears to be solved. In spite of setting Ad Block to not block in that domain, it happened again. I then turned off Norton Safe Web, and the page was shown. For some reason Norton thinks it is not safe. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, that would do it. Glad you got it sorted.


----------

